# quick limit



## 30ManStan (May 20, 2006)

Fished out of Chesapeake beach, May 1 afternoon trip. Took 30 minutes out and 30 minutes to get 20 rods down on planers. Single buck tails with 9 inch shads attached. Trolled for 30 minutes before we hit the mother load. Landed 8 and we had 11 bites before we were forced to quit. Put a 43, 41, 40, 39, 2x35 and 34 in the box. We had six anglers on board and had to keep an extra one we hooked as we were trying to get the rods in. Capt kept that one as it was gill hooked. Hated to kill that one, but no sense in releasing a dead fish especially when the capt could keep it. We were at the dock by 6:00 with 150+ pounds of striped ones.

Stan


----------



## MDubious (May 10, 2008)

Bam!


----------



## Singletjeff (Mar 27, 2005)

nice work, but the Cpt is lucky DNR wasn't waiting at the marina... Spring Trophy Season
Apr 18, 2009 - May 15, 2009
1/person/day
*
Captain/mate not eligible*
May not possess striped bass while fishing
between 12:00 midnight and 5:00 a.m.


----------



## 30ManStan (May 20, 2006)

*Rules are the Rules*

If they didn't have the rule, I'd understand that it would be broken at will. I understand why we need a rule, but I can also understand why you don't throw a dead fish in the water to rot. It was a fish that unfortunately died as part of the trip. Keeping it was justified to me. It was a legitimate mistake that we made every attempt to avoid. I can't fault this captain for this, he made it clear no mate/captain fish was allowed earlier in the trip, but s**t happens. I have no real problem with the way it went down, we didn't take the fish home either. What are you going to do toss a dead one back? I don't think that is the right thing either. It's a tough spot to be in, sometimes you really can't win either way you go. I would have been pissed if he tossed that floater back. Might not have ever booked him again....

Stan


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Congrats on the haul.


----------



## SnapperHunter26 (Apr 28, 2009)

30ManStan said:


> If they didn't have the rule, I'd understand that it would be broken at will. I understand why we need a rule, but I can also understand why you don't throw a dead fish in the water to rot. It was a fish that unfortunately died as part of the trip. Keeping it was justified to me. It was a legitimate mistake that we made every attempt to avoid. I can't fault this captain for this, he made it clear no mate/captain fish was allowed earlier in the trip, but s**t happens. I have no real problem with the way it went down, we didn't take the fish home either. What are you going to do toss a dead one back? I don't think that is the right thing either. It's a tough spot to be in, sometimes you really can't win either way you go. I would have been pissed if he tossed that floater back. Might not have ever booked him again....
> 
> Stan


The Law is the Law...plain and simple. if your fishing in South Florida, and catch a slot snook out of season...and it dies...and you get caught with it...you have a good chance of going to jail...FWC...DNR doesn't give a crap...the LAW is the LAW...and I have lost complete respect for you due to the fact that you said IF HE OBEYED THE LAW you WOULDNT have booked with him again. You could tell me the house is on fire and I'd check first. And thats putting it lightly, I'd like to get ahold of people like you, I really would.


----------



## SnapperHunter26 (Apr 28, 2009)

NO that was NOT a threat, that was a statement made out of disbelief and trying to pick my jaw up off the floor, because he wouldn't go back to someone WHO OBEYED THE LAW!


----------



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

In MD they give you a slap on the hand it seems. Lets see Mr Smith you have a commercial license... the fine with be 24 dollars and 6 months probation. Oh and 10 buck court cost. 

It seems odd doint it..

Capt Mike


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

The LAw is the LAw...... But there are MORONS making the LAws.........

So there has to be some give and take..
legitamatly lethal fish hooking i can excuse.. Its the blatency that pisses me off..
Rules are rules...

Rules are made to be broken..

If they claimed 5 gut hooked fish that were just gonna die.. would raise a flag.
But if everyone knows its a damn shame to let it drift .. pisses me off more.

Plus the captain knows whats at stake.. his license his business.. he took a real stand by making sure this fish wasn't wasted to rot and whatnot.. He made the right decision in my mind. 

i mean there's enough fertalizer in the runoff anyway.. 
Good on the capt!


----------



## 30ManStan (May 20, 2006)

*tough spot*

eaglesfanguy,

I hear you on all of that, seagulls have plenty of tourists feeding them, I simply do not take killing a 10 year old fish lightly. Some people get all excited and personal. Blatant dis-respect for the law is one thing and I could not agree more. I also understand why laws are not flexible.

I was simply trying to detail the decision that had to be made that day. Sometimes you're damned either way thru no fault of your own. I think we all have to face that type of situation in life.

I can't kill a 10 year old fish and toss it aside like it doesn't matter, no way, not me. I don't fish for fish I won't eat for this reason. 

Party on,

Stan


----------



## SnapperHunter26 (Apr 28, 2009)

eaglesfanguy said:


> The LAw is the LAw...... But there are MORONS making the LAws.........
> 
> So there has to be some give and take..
> legitamatly lethal fish hooking i can excuse.. Its the blatency that pisses me off..
> ...


Um...There are animals in the ocean like vultures on land...There is NO EXCUSE for it, and he should be fined along with ANYONE else who does this. There is NO VALID excuse PERIOD, it's BREAKING THE LAW. there is nothing you or anyone can say, that VALIDATES this, NOTHING. Everyone knows, that if Johnny law was there, the fish would have gone back no matter what...BUT...Becaue he wasn't, the fish was kept, you guys are all hypocrites, and you disgust the shit out of me. I cannot tell you how many FOUL HOOKED fish I have released cause IT"S THE LAW. People like this need a WAKE UP CALL, in a BIG WAY. If I knew what boat/captain did this, I would make SURE they went out of business, Ive done it to 2 boats in South Florida, and I'd do it again. I have NO RESPECT for law breakers PERIOD, I don't care WHAT your excuse is! As Johnny Law would say...Ignorance, or blatent disobiedence of the law is not OUR problem, deal with the consequences! God I would love to see you guys who defend this asshole go down right along with him!


----------



## 30ManStan (May 20, 2006)

SnapperHunter26 said:


> I cannot tell you how many FOUL HOOKED fish I have released cause IT"S THE LAW. People like this need a WAKE UP CALL, in a BIG WAY.


Fouled hooked fish that are not "dead" - it is hardly a fair comparison. Fouled hooked dead fish would be valid. 

The law is the law, we have said so you can get off of that any time you're ready. 

I guess you've never exceeded the speed limit? Like you preach, after all, the law is the law. The police allow traffic to go "a little" over the speed limit because some "laws" are best enforced with human judgment - which some people have a good bit more of than others.

Stan


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

People overtly bitching about other people breaking laws are usually up to something themselves.
Why don't you come to VA. and be a little frisky in bed Snapperhunter. Unless your're doing it missionary, you'll be breaking a law. That going to stop you?


----------

